# Lowrance Portable Ice Kit Pack



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys I just bought this Ice Bag from cabela's. I'm anxious to try it out this winter. I had my own eagle fishfinder/gps and it plugs right into it. So now that I know it works I am trying to find some accessories for it, mainly the rod holders. The descriptions say it has mounting for optional accessories and mounting slots for rod holders (not included). I've been searching the internet and can't find anything. Has anyone else bought a set-up like this. And if so did you get any accessories for it and how do you like it?


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats cool much? Never seen one before.


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

mooneye said:


> Thats cool much? Never seen one before.


 

It was $154.99 total. I bought it online.


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

now more people are on the thread i am just updating this thread to see if anyone has a set up like this.


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

Got the same kit for my lorance elite5 last year it works great does your eagle have ice mode? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

got me thinking, I have the x67c, but also have a eagle fish mark 320 sitting around and wonder if it will work with the kit, would be a nice back up for 150$


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know what you mean ice mode? I don't have a option to switch it saying ice mode. It does have a couple features called fastrack and hyperscroll for ice fishing or sitting idle in a boat which lets you see instantaneously sonar returns just like a flasher sonar unit and it had the gps system in it so i will be able to mark my hole locations also. Do you have any accessories for yours?


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

Go to www.lowrance.com look for accessories link. I looked at those bags for my elite 4 combo...decided to build my own out of pvc, fits right inside my 5 gallon bucket that i carry neway

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

My 67c came with that style bag. I never did hear about accessories actually being available for it. Could always shoot them an email.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> got me thinking, I have the x67c, but also have a eagle fish mark 320 sitting around and wonder if it will work with the kit, would be a nice back up for 150$


I think he paid 150 for just the pack? The lorance x67c new is only 219? If you paid 150 for the pack and the sonar...let me know!!


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

yea i paid $150 for the pack i already had the screen.


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

cobia302 said:


> I don't know what you mean ice mode? I don't have a option to switch it saying ice mode. It does have a couple features called fastrack and hyperscroll for ice fishing or sitting idle in a boat which lets you see instantaneously sonar returns just like a flasher sonar unit and it had the gps system in it so i will be able to mark my hole locations also. Do you have any accessories for yours?



No I don't have any of the accessories. The elite 5 has a flasher option much like the x67 though
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

cbgale2 said:


> My 67c came with that style bag. I never did hear about accessories actually being available for it. Could always shoot them an email.


same here. It looks just like my x67c


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lagunz said:


> No I don't have any of the accessories. The elite 5 has a flasher option much like the x67 though
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh No it doesnt have that option. It would be nice though. I will see how I like this screen this year and maybe next year get a new screen because I would like one in color and with the flasher option. but heck for the price i couldn't beat it.


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

cobia302 said:


> Oh No it doesnt have that option. It would be nice though. I will see how I like this screen this year and maybe next year get a new screen because I would like one in color and with the flasher option. but heck for the price i couldn't beat it.


I do use the full screen more than the flasher you can see the sign wave of your jig sometimes it has to be just right to trigger a bite. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lagunz said:


> I do use the full screen more than the flasher you can see the sign wave of your jig sometimes it has to be just right to trigger a bite.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Yea i definitley like the color screen way better. I havent been able to try mine out yet. I am getting antzy. Does your has a gps? I am also excited about using that. I wont have to go find a stick or some other marker any more to return back to my fishing holes.


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

I purchased the Elite 4 combo graph/gps this spring...love the combo, lets you mark hotspots instantly, and you have your graph. Cant wait to try it ice fishing, it has a ice fishing mode in it with flasher

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I use that bag for my HD5. It's a nice setup if you move a lot. That transducer will shoot though some fairly thick ice.


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

cobia302 said:


> Yea i definitley like the color screen way better. I havent been able to try mine out yet. I am getting antzy. Does your has a gps? I am also excited about using that. I wont have to go find a stick or some other marker any more to return back to my fishing holes.


Yeah its a gps/sonar combo works great for marking holes. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

Great for finding the drop offs too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

